# Jobs for a staffie?



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

hi, i have an incredible bundle of energy called flo, a little staffy. I was wondering what kind of jobs/games. are suited to that breed. By which i mean things like scent tracking, retreiving (she is terrible at this), or something else, thats really the only 2 i can think of but there must be more ways to stimulate her. Would love to find something that suits her and she enjoys and am interested in your ideas.

Her favourite current pastimes are chewing, chewing, and more chewing (thankfully on her own toys usually)


----------



## BabyBlu (Nov 8, 2012)

I have a little staffie too!
I read that staffies because of their breeding (bull baiting) like the bull breeds like 'kill' games.... squeaker toys and tug games.

My girl loves to play tug. Its not really a game is it? But on that Battersea programme with Paul O Grady the Staffies were very good at agility classes


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

I have a staffie X and his favourite game is tug. He is very reactive and anxious so the tug game is strictly on my terms. Tug toy offered, if taken gently on command "take it" very short tug game then "leave it". Sit for at least 10 seconds and repeat. Each game can be a bit longer as long as he still "leaves it" on command. If not the game ends. It teaches self control if that's the right word. He does have other tug toys with which he is allowed to win as well and he is getting better at bringing them back to have another game rather than rushing off in the hope of a chase game ( which I don't do ever). He has dry kibble so often rather than feed it in a bowl we lay several trails each with a bonanza heap at the end in different rooms or outside. You must realise how houseproud I am by now!! Hiding a favourite toy and getting them to "seek" it. My boy needs lots of help with this at present


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

Most staffies like playing ball. But they can learn to do anything. 

I would personally stay away from tug games as that can wind them up even more


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2012)

Weightpull should be a fun "job" for a physically sound staffie 

I think tug is a great game for any dog. For an excitable breed especially since you can use it to teach them self control and impulse control.

This is a good article about tug:



> 5 reasons why I recommend the game of Tug:
> 1. Playing Tug is a great way to exercise your dog.
> 2. Playing tug will strengthen the bond between you and your dog.
> 3. A game of Tug can become one of the best rewards to use in training. There
> ...


http://www.thepuppynanny.net/Articles_and_Videos.html

Just wanted to add about the collar grab above - this is for dogs who have been desensitized to collar grabs. But the point about not pulling the tug out of the dog's mouth and making sure the dog is the one dropping is very important. If your dog doesn't know drop (out), tug is a great way to teach it.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Dont think I would play TUG with a staffie

BUT! assuming you dog is not overweight you could maybe hide a few treats and encourage her to go find em!
mine love it!


----------



## BabyBlu (Nov 8, 2012)

I read that to train with tug you have 2 toys. When you are tugging you show the other toy - he should then drop the other toy as he wants to play with the new one. Immediately he drops the old one , you click or say 'yes' or your chosen word, the treat him.
Then start the game again

Is that right? thats what I read


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

Tug sounds perfect. I have zero concerns about playing tug with a staffie, at least not this one, i swear she hasnt got an aggressive bone in her body. She already has a good "leave it" so shouldnt be any problems.

I'll have to find a good strong tug toy though, she is really powerful already. i used to use the rubber ones shaped like this |><| but found they always snapped with strong dogs.

DT, she isnt overweight so hiding food treats is feasible.. Currently i stuff a few markies into her kong and that keeps her occupied for 15 mins or so. However she isnt a food-driven dog, she is people driven. She wont eat unless i stay in the room with her (as soon as i leave she will leave the food and follow me). So i suspect she wouldnt go off around the house hunting for treats unless accompanied.

The agility classes sound good for her too, i really think she would be enjoy them. I found this place online Mixed Activity Workshop - Bury Lancashire which isnt too far away, so will give them a tinkle tommorow and try to find out a bit more. Thanks for all the great ideas.

here's a pic of her as a thank you


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

I don't have a Staffie but my terrier enjoys ball games, flyball, agility and playing Find It (where I hide his toy and he searches for it). We started playing find it by him watching me hide it, then finding it, and gradually built up so he sits and waits in one room until I tell him to "find it" and he searches around the house for it. He loves it.  I was surprised how good he is too.
Naomi x


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

porps said:


> I'll have to find a good strong tug toy though, she is really powerful already. i used to use the rubber ones shaped like this |><| but found they always snapped with strong dogs.


Cheap horse lead rope cut into lengths and knotted are good ( obviously cut off clip) work out cheaper than dog tug rope toys. Mind you they always want your end!!


----------



## BabyBlu (Nov 8, 2012)

Yes, my staffie is the same, she wont eat unless I am there, and she will leave her kong till morning.
She loves tug games and ball games though I was just talking to my friend who is a dog walker and trainer and he told me to be careful not to get her too fixated on her ball as staffies can get fixated on their balls and then in the park they can get too possessive over them which can lead to aggression.

I live in Peckham and I do see a lot of staffies walking along, balls in mouth.
(so cute)


----------



## BabyBlu (Nov 8, 2012)

My staffie LOVES bubble wrap also. She loves popping the bubbles.
She also loves 2 plastic milk cartons (small size) tied together thru the handles with twine that she can run around the house shaking. It makes a nice loud noise that she enjoys.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

I play tug with mine- but you HAVE to teach them the rules- they have to let go when asked- and it is always on your terms! The moment they do not listen the game is over.

He also likes "find it" scatter kibble or treats in the grass or hide them around the house. 

Also all manner of tricks - spin, crawl, paw, other paw, sit, stay, down, down stay, high five, etc etc- lots of good you tube vids on line on how to train theses- I find using a clicker easiest.


----------



## LauraLou (Nov 17, 2012)

It may sound a bit odd, but someone I know has two very energetic staffies, and he gives them tyres to play with! He hangs them from a tree in his garden and they love jumping up to hang onto them, they're also very difficult to chew up and leave everywhere lol.


----------

